# Ulster observation hive has anyone used these at shows??



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I have been invited to speak at a retirement group and want to make a Ulster observation hive. I was wondering about the plans and things to do or not do.
Has anyone used this type at shows and fairs? Any tips.

Thanks


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I have been making a 5-frame medium Ulster styled hive. I used a finger jointed box from Brushy Mountain because I knew that the boxes would look nice varnished. 

I decided to use glass, and it is supported by a piece of plastic queen excluder slid into a notch. 

I need to get it finished because it will be used in a presentation in 10 days.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Pix????


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Ben Franklin said:


> Pix????


Not online yet.... But I will post some soon.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks and if you want Private message me,,,and tell me how your presentation goes.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use one every year at a couple schools. I will be using one tomorrow with some 7th and 8th grades. I find it works well, is easy to load and unload and very portable.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have used them. Just don't pick it up by the middle of the top... it can bend and let a bee out...


----------



## Grandpa Jim (Apr 20, 2007)

The Pa State beekeepers Asso. used 2 Ulster hives for the 2013 Farm show. See below post.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276929-Ulster-OH&p=885303#post885303


----------

